# Cocker Spaniel Training



## Accio (Jan 29, 2012)

Hello to everyone.

Myself and my partner have a 20 week old Cocker Spaniel puppy. We have had her since she was 10 weeks old and its our first dog.

We have found alot of joy teaching her to sit, stay and fetch but have struggled to find a way to calm her down when we are watching TV etc..

She has been crate trained from 10 weeks and sleeps within her crate in the bedroom with us a night. She is has been very good with this and sleeps right through most nights.

The only issue we are having is she will never sit still in the living room or bedroom when not within her crate. I understand puppies are hyper and have a lot of energy but it has become a case of pupping her in another room when we watch TV as its impossible to do anything with her in the room and outside the crate. She whines and barks constantly and does circles of the room, we have tried to ignore her but she continues.

When we put her in the crate she sometimes sleeps without complaint.

Would anyone be able to provide any knowledge or tips on how to encourage her to sleep in her bed by choice (with the crate door open) or to sit with us on the sofa?


(P.S I am aware this is largly normal puppy behavior but would like to begin steps to teach her to be calm in the house when its not play time.)


----------



## grandad (Apr 14, 2011)

Accio said:


> Hello to everyone.
> 
> Myself and my partner have a 20 week old Cocker Spaniel puppy. We have had her since she was 10 weeks old and its our first dog.
> 
> ...


1st thing that springs to mind is what food you feeding her? And 2nd-ly, what exercise is she getting? and 3rd-ly, Is she from working stock?


----------



## The Norfolk Turkey (Jan 8, 2012)

Like you we are new to the dog game and have a 14 week lab/springer, Meg. She too is generally bonkers and will race around trying to climb on the sofas or pestering us of an evening. Meg is also crate trained.
We made a rule not to play in the living room, Meg can bring toys in, but we dont play with them there and she seems to have picked up on this pretty quick which has helped.
She doesnt come in until after shes been walked (and to the look!) which also helps take the edge off!
When she is in with us of an evening we also bring her blanket in which she recognises as her place to sit and when we pick it up, she knows its time for bed.
Dont know if these are worth a try for you? Good luck!!


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Firstly i would take a look at her food. Some can make dogs hyper.

Secondly as you said this is normal puppy behaviour to a degree but can turn into an obsession if you pander to it so you are right not to engage her in a way.

Before you settlee in the lounge for the evening do you walk her or do any training with her ? 

My cocker was a bundle of energy when he was a pup but now at 3 yrs old he is the most chilled dog round the house you could want


----------

